# theCaptn' gets his Big on



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

*Starting stats:*

6'2" 210lb ~10-12%BF (who knows)

*Gearz:*

wk 1-6 600mg TC 
wk 7-8 800mg TC
wk 9-10 1 gram TC
wk 11-12 1,200mg TC
wk 13-14 1,400mg TC/60mg d-bol daily
wk 15-16 1,600mg TC/60mg d-bol daily
wk 17 cruise dose of T/60mg d-bol daily
wk 18 cruise dose of T
wk 1-12 tren E 300mg

*Ancillaries:*

Adex 0.25mg ED bump as required
Caber 0.5mg ED ditto
VitB12 1ml EW
Cialas for BP issues
LHJO as required

*Diet:*

Modified Paleo (sweet potato only starch)

*Coffee:*


----------



## ROID (Nov 11, 2010)

I think I love you.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 11, 2010)

This should be fun to watch.

Good luck brother!


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 11, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> This should be fun to watch.


 I was trying to find the right words to sum it up and it looks like you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 11, 2010)

@ The Cap'n

You should go ahead and up the LHJO.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 11, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> @ The Cap'n
> 
> You should go ahead and up the LHJO.



Just make sure you've got enough LHJO lube for 18 weeks.  I'll see if I can send out some anabolic condom betas for ya.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> @ The Cap'n
> 
> You should go ahead and up the LHJO.


 
If I have to start hammering the cialias for BP, that may be in order.



SilentBob187 said:


> Just make sure you've got enough LHJO lube for 18 weeks. I'll see if I can send out some anabolic condom betas for ya.


 
Done deal. I'll swap you for junk pics


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 12, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> If I have to start hammering the cialias for BP, that may be in order.
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal. I'll swap you for junk pics


 
Seriously though... I'm looking forward to following this thread and seeing the results.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 12, 2010)

Good luck.

Good job with the ED pills for BP issues, most don't understand how it works.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2010)

Interesting..


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

> wk 13-14 1,400mg TC/60mg d-bol daily
> wk 15-16 1,600mg TC/60mg d-bol daily


 
Thats gonna be an interesting month!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## blazeftp (Nov 12, 2010)

Will there be before and after pics ?


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 12, 2010)

just a question but why have the d-bol at the end and tren at the start and not the other way round..just want to know the reasoning definitely not criticising.

awesome cycle captn luv the dosing plan!

is this one of heavy's cycle plans?


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Will there be before and after pics ?


 
yes. mostly of him wearing shorts 3 sizes too small.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> yes. mostly of him wearing shorts 3 sizes too small.


----------



## blazeftp (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> yes. mostly of him wearing shorts 3 sizes too small.



Cycling shorts ?


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 12, 2010)

Capt'n Beefheart reps. Oh and the cycle is cool too.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Nov 12, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> wk 13-14 1,400mg TC/60mg d-bol daily
> wk 15-16 1,600mg TC/60mg d-bol daily



OMFG!


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 12, 2010)

just curious.  why such the high numbers???  Is your pictures somewhat current?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 13, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> just a question but why have the d-bol at the end and tren at the start and not the other way round..just want to know the reasoning definitely not criticising.
> 
> awesome cycle captn luv the dosing plan!
> 
> *is this one of heavy's cycle plans?*


=)

I think he has already begun the Tren so we had to use a strong oral to "push" gains once he dropped it. I am curious how he will respond to the Tren as this is a first run with this compound. There may need to be an adjustment if sides present that are intolerable.

This is an advanced cycle (for him) but as you may know that is a relative term. Short runs over 1.5 grams of Test are actually pretty easy to manage unless one is prone to sides. Testosterone is an effective steroid that is typically well tolerated in higher doses. There are many thread parrots that think these doses are too high (not saying you are one of these perople) Usually they are not experienced or they have not found the benefits of these higher doses. At around 1.2-1.5 grams magic begins to happen in a cycle. However most never experience it because their diet is off. Nutrition, training and recovery are critical when entering this range otherwise you are just wasting gear. Your nutritional needs increase the further you go in a cycle and the higher the doses. Macro ratio's at week 6 of this cycle are not sufficient for week 12 for example. If gains stall in a setup like this then nutrition is off. Training is also very important. You need to train hard and smart. Strength will rise dramatically (if nutrition is correct) Injury then becomes a concern. I recommend volume training with a rep range off at least 6-8 reps. Handling heavier weights is a recipe for disaster as connective tissue, tendons, etc grow slower than muscle. Recover is also important. You need proper rest, which means no partying. 

Want to know the "secret" for mass? Here it is, genetics, proper nutrition, proper training, recovery and lastly, drugs. Stay consistent with these and you will grow. Keep in mind cycles are a period of intense focus of your goals. You can slouch a bit on your diet and training once the cycle is over. During the cycle your goals should be constantly in your mind. If you can't do this then forget high doses. They are not for you.

This post is not directed at any single person.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 13, 2010)

Solid advice about not using a crutch.  I'm curious to see the results, too.  Good luck Capt.  My regards to Tenille.



heavyiron said:


> =)
> 
> I think he has already begun the Tren so we had to use a strong oral to "push" gains once he dropped it. I am curious how he will respond to the Tren as this is a first run with this compound. There may need to be an adjustment if sides present that are intolerable.
> 
> ...


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 14, 2010)

Heavy you recently created a thread with some higher dose cycle suggestions can you link it for me, i would love to read it over again.


----------



## unclem (Nov 14, 2010)

i thought tc ment test cyp. up it to 3 grams wk.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 14, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Heavy you recently created a thread with some higher dose cycle suggestions can you link it for me, i would love to read it over again.


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/115504-pyramiding-cycles-heavyiron.html


----------



## martialartsman (Nov 14, 2010)

looks good mate, good luck with it.


----------



## Kirk B (Nov 14, 2010)

ROID said:


> I think I love you.



lol me too


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 15, 2010)

Are you moar desirable yet?


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Nov 15, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> *Starting stats:*
> 
> 6'2" 210lb ~10-12%BF (who knows)
> 
> ...



holy crap!! you must be growing pro. i like to see this!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2010)

OK.

Ok, two weeks in Im weighing in at 215lb (+5), Appetite is through the roof, but Im keeping it clean. Plenty of fruit, but the glycemic load is relatively low.

Daily diet is looking like this:

0500
1 x mango, 1x banana, plateful mixed melon
500ml low-fat milk w. 40g WPI
¼ cup of mixed raw nuts/seeds
5g fishoil
5g spirulina

0800
Tuna w. Mixed salad, homemade dressing (lemon juice, garlic, EVOO, Linseed oil)
2x apples
Handful of raw nuts/seeds

1030
Fruit and vege snack (apples, carrots, celery
Handful of raw nuts/seeds

1200
2x chicken breast
Steamed veges or spinich salad
Sweet potato or corncobs (if training)
2x fruit
Handful of raw nuts/seeds
or 1/2 advacado
5g fishoil
5g spirulina

1500
5 egg whites, 1 raw egg
300ml low-fat milk
2x bananas
Tsp ground linseeds

1700
30g WPI
1x apple

1800 train

1900
½ cup raisins

1930
Steamed fish and veges
Or 2x chk breast
Sweet potato or corncobs
2x fruit
5g fishoil
5g spirulina

edit: drink about 2L of green or white tea during the day.

This is about 4,000k .. going fwd, the issue with this diet will be getting in enough cals from recommended paleo foods. . . going to have to do more research before hitting the higher test doses.


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 16, 2010)

No PWO protein/carbs? You can add 400-500+ cals there.

Keep it up!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2010)

the raisins man, thats about 50g of sugar, but alkaline which is important in this diet. Balancing out the high acidity of a normal diet with high-nutrient alkaline foods.

I dont have much time before dinner, so the shake would be a waste. Id be better off having a milk/whey/EVOO shake in the fridge to drink during the night


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2010)

so after 3 weeks it looks like the tren is starting to kick in. Sides are ok so far, but its early days. The good thing is I am sleeping most nights, go to sleep holding a little water but sweat my ass off and wake up lean and vascular. Defiantely short of breath when I have to walk somewhere, and sometimes wake up with breathlessness as well. Might invest in a asthma inhailer.

Weight hover around 218-220lbs. Still eating pretty clean. Strength is increasing a little, not a lot. Im not looking to break records, just keep it all within the 6-8 rep range with good form. Damn mindful of injuries.

Some pics for a cycle starter. Note the side shots, not even a week apart . . .starting to look a little Geareded and freaky. Quads are sweeping nicely too. 

Pinning 0.75ml of tren twice a week is a pain in the ass to measure . . thinking of upping the dose to 1.0ml for convenience sake  . .will give it another week or two to see how to sides pan out.

Gears!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 25, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> so after 3 weeks it looks like the tren is starting to kick in. Sides are ok so far, but its early days. The good thing is I am sleeping most nights, go to sleep holding a little water but sweat my ass off and wake up lean and vascular. Defiantely short of breath when I have to walk somewhere, and sometimes wake up with breathlessness as well. Might invest in a asthma inhailer.
> 
> Weight hover around 218-220lbs. Still eating pretty clean. Strength is increasing a little, not a lot. Im not looking to break records, just keep it all within the 6-8 rep range with good form. Damn mindful of injuries.
> 
> ...


If insomnia becomes an issue you may try melatonin at 3mg daily before bedtime.

Glad you are mindful of injuries. I felt like a bulldozer in the gym yesterday and I kept thinking I cannot increase the weight too fast. I ended up in the 10-15 rep range on my final sets but at least I didn't aggrevate any injuries.

You can use an insulin pin with the tren. Pin subq OR in a very lean area on your body. Keep volume under 1ml when doing this.

Pics look good brother.


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 25, 2010)

Quads look good. Keep it up!


----------



## bknoxx (Nov 25, 2010)

Man id be freaked to take tht much gear... looking good bro keep it up


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> You can use an insulin pin with the tren. Pin subq OR in a very lean area on your body. Keep volume under 1ml when doing this.
> 
> Pics look good brother.


 

really Heavy? What are the benefits of pinning tren this way?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 25, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> really Heavy? What are the benefits of pinning tren this way?


LOL! I think you are being sarcastic...=)

My post was in referrence to using smaller quantities but there are other benefits.


----------



## tomy2 (Nov 25, 2010)

thinking of ( when am gonna do like ur cycle )

it seems great dude .. keep it up 

can u guys have a look at my second cycle .. really need ur opinions .. 

i am not able to  link it here ..

thread / my second cycle with no experince 

cheers ..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> LOL! I think you are being sarcastic...=)
> 
> My post was in referrence to using smaller quantities but there are other benefits.


 

no sarcasm intended! Ive never heard of using a slin pin . . would have thought the oil is too viscous to pin . . and sub-Q?

I'm always willing to experiment!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 26, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> no sarcasm intended! Ive never heard of using a slin pin . . would have thought the oil is too viscous to pin . . and sub-Q?
> 
> I'm always willing to experiment!


*STABLE TESTOSTERONE LEVELS ACHIEVED WITH SUBCUTANEOUS TESTOSTERONE INJECTIONS*

M.B. Greenspan, C.M. Chang
Division of Urology, Department of Surgery, McMaster University,
Hamilton, ON, Canada

*Objectives:* The preferred technique of androgen replacement has been intramuscular (IM) testosterone, but wide variations in testosterone levels are often seen. Subcutaneous (SC) testosterone injection is a novel approach; however, its physiological effects are unclear. We therefore investigated the sustainability of stable testosterone levels using SC therapy. Patients and methods: Between May and September 2005, we conducted a small pilot study involving 10 male patients with symptomatic late-onset hypogonadism.

Every patient had been stable on TE 200 mg IM for 1 year. Patients were instructed to self-inject with testosterone enanthate (TE) 100 mg SC (DELATESTRYL 200 mg/cc, Theramed Corp, Canada) into the anterior abdomen once weekly. Some patients were down-titrated to 50 mg based on their total testosterone (T) at 4 weeks.

Informed consent was obtained as SC testosterone administration is not officially approved by Health Canada. T levels were measured before and 24 hours after injection during weeks 1, 2, 3, and 4, and 96 hours after injection in week 6 and 8. 

At week 12, PSA, CBC, and T levels were measured however; the week 12 data are still being collected. 

*Results:* Prior to initiation of SC therapy, T was 19.14+3.48 nmol/l, hemoglobin 15.8+1.3 g/dl, hematocrit 0.47+0.02, and PSA 1.05+0.65 ng/ml. During the first 4 weeks, there was a steady increase in pre-injection T from 19.14+3.48 to 23.89+9.15 nmol/l (p¼0.1). However, after 8 weeks the post-injection T (25.77+7.67 nmol/l) remained similar to that of week 1 (27.46+12.91 nmol/l). Patients tolerated this therapy with no adverse effects. 

*Conclusions:* A once-week SC injection of 50–100 mg of TE appears to achieve sustainable and stable levels of physiological T. This technique offers fewer physician visits and the use of smaller quantity of medication, thus lower costs. However, the long term clinical and physiological effects of this therapy need further evaluation.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is another study. 

*Subcutaneous administration of testosterone. A pilot study report.*

Al-Futaisi AM, Al-Zakwani IS, Almahrezi AM, Morris D.
Department of Medicine, College of Medicine & Health Sciences, Sultan Qaboos University, Muscat, Oman. alfutaisi@squ.edu.om

*Abstract*

OBJECTIVE: To investigate the effect of low doses of subcutaneous testosterone in hypogonadal men since the intramuscular route, which is the most widely used form of testosterone replacement therapy, is inconvenient to many patients.

METHODS: All men with primary and secondary hypogonadism attending the reproductive endocrine clinic at Royal Victoria Hospital, Monteral, Quebec, Canada, were invited to participate in the study. Subjects were enrolled from January 2002 till December 2002. Patients were asked to self-administer weekly low doses of testosterone enanthate using 0.5 ml insulin syringe.

RESULTS: A total of 22 patients were enrolled in the study. The mean trough was 14.48 +/- 3.14 nmol/L and peak total testosterone was 21.65 +/- 7.32 nmol/L. For the free testosterone the average trough was 59.94 +/- 20.60 pmol/L and the peak was 85.17 +/- 32.88 pmol/L. All of the patients delivered testosterone with ease and no local reactions were reported.

CONCLUSION: Therapy with weekly subcutaneous testosterone produced serum levels that were within the normal range in 100% of patients for both peak and trough levels. This is the first report, which demonstrated the efficacy of delivering weekly testosterone using this cheap, safe, and less painful subcutaneous route.

PMID: 17143361 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104521-subcutaneous-testosterone-injections.html*


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Heavy. I remember now that thread - didnt link in my mind with tren.. I might give it a go as a shallower IM shot like I use VitB12 . . heat the oil to lower the viscosity.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 26, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Thanks Heavy. I remember now that thread - didnt link in my mind with tren.. I might give it a go as a shallower IM shot like I use VitB12 . . heat the oil to lower the viscosity.


 Yeah, I run the vial under screaming hot water for a minute and it loads in a 29g slin pin no problem. It makes smaller more frequent shots easier to measure.


----------



## smaggy (Nov 26, 2010)

jeebus. what's your training like. most shy away from such high doses. at least the people that post their shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2010)

what? No, I don't workout


----------



## SFW (Nov 27, 2010)

screw the reports. id still be a scarrred to go sub q. 

go forth brave gear jerk.


----------



## blazeftp (Nov 27, 2010)

If your going to do slin pin.
back load it.





YouTube Video











The only place i can do it however is thigh and chest.
Delts are a little tricky as the plunger is so far out.
Depending on the dosage thow.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 27, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> If your going to do slin pin.
> back load it.
> 
> 
> ...


 That guy in the video is Ulter. He is a long time vet on the boards. Very bright guy. He is demonstrating the "Ulter slin pin method" He shoots IM.


----------



## blazeftp (Nov 27, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> That guy in the video is Ulter. He is a long time vet on the boards. Very bright guy. He is demonstrating the "Ulter slin pin method" He shoots IM.



Never knew that.

Got it from a guy on steroidolgy.


----------



## MyK (Nov 27, 2010)

subbed.

ARRRrr Captn'


----------



## TooOld (Nov 27, 2010)

I've used slin pins with no problems at all.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> what? No, I don't workout



Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 27, 2010)

So what was the advantage to slin pinning sun-q aside from more accurate dosing?


----------



## TooOld (Nov 28, 2010)

I've never had to heat the oil in any way or back load a slin pin. Just takes a minute or two longer to draw it up to a full ML. What's an extra minute out of the day?


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Nov 28, 2010)

Bump for the slin pin advantages.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

quick update. Weight 220lb dry (+10lbs)

Going into week 6, week 7 is when the test doses start to pyramid skywards 

Haven't really had an adverse sides from the tren. Some night sweats, weird dreams, occassional insomnia, breathlessness and definately alpha-aggression but no-way as bad as expected. Bumped the dosage up to 400mg/wk, that makes the measuring a little easier 

Strength increases have been noticable but not ground-breaking. My last chest/bi's was pretty impressive with a new PR on incl DBs . . could have gone heavier but chose a couple of extra forced reps instead. My bag of tricks will also include negatives and pre-exhaust supersets down the track.

Been a good rebound from a hard clean cut to a clean bulk. The tren has kept me lean and hungry, if not slightly leaner. Have kept the diet clean paleo for the most part, more fattier meat, milk and handfulls of nuts and seeds have helped boost the cal count. Cheat meals  - desert and ice-cream twice a week, but always pWO.

Going fwd, Id like to stay on the paleo- diet, but the carbs may not be enough. Maybe bi-weekly carb loads may be in order if weight starts stagnating.


----------



## bmw (Dec 5, 2010)

up 10 lbs in 6 weeks?  Not bad.  Double your protein and add 6-9 tablespoons of EVOO a day and you'll put on at least another 20 lbs in 6 more weeks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

bmw said:


> up 10 lbs in 6 weeks? Not bad. Double your protein and add 6-9 tablespoons of EVOO a day and you'll put on at least another 20 lbs in 6 more weeks.


 
Thats what Im thinking, but leaning more towards flaxseed oil for the omega-3's 

What are your thoughts on the carbs situation? Do you think there are restrictions to growth by running the paleo-diet? 

Ive just felt so much damn better since I eliminated all grains from the diet.


----------



## SFW (Dec 5, 2010)

> What are your thoughts on the carbs situation? Do you think there are restrictions to growth by running the paleo-diet?


 
Need you even ask? Fuck yes! Like i said, paleo was great for the cutter. but its too restrictive. Do an all out dirty bulk and gain 30 lbs. then cut w/paleo later. I mean, youre gonna run all that gear and eat like a pansy? Its a Waste imo.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

all too true . . I had the desire to experiment . . carbs on!


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 5, 2010)

Lookin good capt'n. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> quick update. Weight 220lb dry (+10lbs)
> 
> Going into week 6, week 7 is when the test doses start to pyramid skywards
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you are right on track. Stay focused and don't get injured. Keep that rep range up 6-8 reps and start tracking the diet closely. You will need to adjust cals in about week 8 or 9 upward if you are leaning out too much.


----------



## bmw (Dec 8, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Thats what Im thinking, but leaning more towards flaxseed oil for the omega-3's
> 
> What are your thoughts on the carbs situation? Do you think there are restrictions to growth by running the paleo-diet?
> 
> Ive just felt so much damn better since I eliminated all grains from the diet.



Are you not eating potatoes?  Funny they say veggies and roots are paleo, but somehow potatoes aren't?  Are you running a true paleo or modified?  Any milk/dairy?

I've seen people run very low carb, high protein and fat diets and gain mass while staying lean.  Plenty of veggies are needed of course to keep things moving. 

I think you'll be happy running this.  It already looks like you have your cheat meals, so take full advantage of those.  

EVOO tastes better than flaxseed oil!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 8, 2010)

bmw said:


> Are you not eating potatoes? Funny they say veggies and roots are paleo, but somehow potatoes aren't? Are you running a true paleo or modified? Any milk/dairy?
> 
> I've seen people run very low carb, high protein and fat diets and gain mass while staying lean. Plenty of veggies are needed of course to keep things moving.
> 
> ...


 
Strange isnt it? Getting some sweet potato in, but starting to include potato now - skin on, boiled.

And yes, plenty of milk. No other dairy.

I think either oil are crappy tasting on their own - I got this canola/red palm oil thats omega 3 rich and not too bad on the palette


----------



## bmw (Dec 8, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Strange isnt it? Getting some sweet potato in, but starting to include potato now - skin on, boiled.
> 
> And yes, plenty of milk. No other dairy.
> 
> I think either oil are crappy tasting on their own - I got this canola/red palm oil thats omega 3 rich and not too bad on the palette



So you're running a modified paleo then.  What's the carb intake like on a non cheat day?  Are you taking your carbs at specific times (cutoffs, etc.), or not?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 8, 2010)

Carbs intake are all estimated . .work provides buffets of pre-prepared food and I cant weigh it. 

I have a lot of fruit in the morning, starch and vegetables lunch and dinner. Low GI fruit like apples for snacks, milk with every meal/snack. Plenty of nuts and seeds.

For the 1st 4 weeks I was making a preWO fruit, whey, egg white/egg shake, now I have this every afternoon . .post WO have a cup of raisins, then 30min after a full meal with starchy carbs.


----------



## MyK (Dec 9, 2010)

PPPIIIICCCCCCSSSSS!!!!!

or it dint happen!


----------



## bmw (Dec 10, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Carbs intake are all estimated . .work provides buffets of pre-prepared food and I cant weigh it.
> 
> I have a lot of fruit in the morning, starch and vegetables lunch and dinner. Low GI fruit like apples for snacks, milk with every meal/snack. Plenty of nuts and seeds.
> 
> For the 1st 4 weeks I was making a preWO fruit, whey, egg white/egg shake, now I have this every afternoon . .post WO have a cup of raisins, then 30min after a full meal with starchy carbs.



So you're definitely getting carbs in every day.  I'm assuming that post wo meal is the last carbs you have for the evening then?  

I still like what you're doing.  More fats and proteins and carbs as needed is what I'd do.  

Fruits before workouts always seems to do well by me too.  One or two apples and bananas = gtg!

Oh, RE: EVOO vs. Flax - both may not taste great, but flax is much worse, esp. high lignan (yuck!).  And EVOO will taste miles better in a shake.  Grapeseed oil too if you like a thinner oil.  

How's your gains now?  Any more weight gained?  

How are your workouts?  You adding weight to the bar every week?  How many days a week are you working out (with weights)?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 10, 2010)

bmw said:


> How's your gains now? Any more weight gained?
> 
> How are your workouts? You adding weight to the bar every week? How many days a week are you working out (with weights)?


 
Good questions... I too would like to know if the Cap'n is still a NB or not?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2010)

started 211lb - now 222lbs . . .so by your stds = Big. I get told around here Bigdom is obtained at 264lbs, so a fair bit to go.

I throw sum10 up with WOs later on. Currently they are short and intense - 45 minutes. 6-8 reps for the most part and yeah some good strength gains. Im just keeping a tight control on strength this early in the piece. I throw in another set or extra reps atm.


----------



## bmw (Dec 11, 2010)

you doing push-pull?  2 way split?  3 way?  Please don't say single body part split.


----------



## Aaza86 (Dec 12, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Will there be before and after pics ?


 
i hope ther is coz this is guna b interesting lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2109765-post33.html


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2010)

weight 228lbs (+19lbs)

wk 7 - 1st week of test dosage increase (800mg/wk)

Ancillaries - aromasin dosage upped to 25mg ED, tadafil 60mg ED, caber 1mg ED

changed up diet to std fair - still a lot of fruit and vegetables, but including now oatmeal, rice and pasta with most meals. 6 raw eggs ED. Cals est 5-6k

Lost leaness, carrying a lot of water during the day, but lean out during night sweats. Feel in full bulk mode.

Sides: slight paranoia, shortness of breath, broken sleep, night sweats. Some cramping.

Bonuses: strong as a fkg ox, perm. pumps and hardness, increased desirability, absolute fear & obedience from notBigs.

Come Xmas it'll be the full gram test


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2010)

> absolute fear & obedience from notBigs


 
Do you kick open the gym doors when you walk in? Try it. place usually clears out upon doing so.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 17, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> but lean out during night sweats.
> 
> absolute fear & obedience from notBigs.


 




That's funny.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 17, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Just make sure you've got enough LHJO lube for 18 weeks.



LHJO lube?? man, I would just use a dry rub

lubes are messy and require clean up

on a more serious side note... 18 weeks?! damn thats 4 and half months (yeah I can do math), man thats a long cycle. gonna be a bit of the ol' testicular shut down... be good to your balls sir


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 17, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> be good to your balls sir


 

If you're not good to your balls who will be?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2010)

Ive been on since April . . periodically use pregnyl


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

What the hell does DRSE stand for?


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 17, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> What the hell does DRSE stand for?


 

Donkey Raping Shit Eater


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2010)

Wk 8 Update: 230lbs (+21lbs)

Goal: 245-250lbs

Mostly lean gains, waist has blown out a little from 34" to 34.5 - 35" dependant on water. On a similar nandrolone run I'd definately be out to 36".

Tren throwing a few curve-balls .. . water retention yo-yoing, some insomnia, started using that delta-sleep inducing peptide which seemed to work ok - a little groggy on awakening, but have been in sleep debt for the last week. If the sleep can be sorted, then I can make 12 weeks of tren no problem.

The additional test has been very noticable - moar aggression, horniness, pumps are insane (could be general stack, who knows). Got this week at 800mg, then upping to 1000mg next week.

No estro issues . . may even drop aromasin back down to 12.5mg ED (Heavy advice?) BP has settled down with 2mls of Sten tadifil (60mg ED)

Some progress pics, working wheels this friday so will add those up too:


----------



## TwisT (Dec 21, 2010)

Left forearm much bigger then the right.. hermmmm




-T


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 21, 2010)

LOL T 
 looking good Captn 21 lb's isnt bad


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

Wk 9 Update: 231lbs (+22lbs)

Goal: 245-250lbs

Lost a bit of appetite over Xmas, unsure why but the intense heat (~107F) and tren sweats may have something to do with it.

Have kicked up the cals this week with avengance. More so the protein and the fats, going to drizzle my food in EVOO.

Upping test to 1,000mg this week, 1st pin tommorrow.

Getting some nice steady strength gains - squat up to 350, military press 130

A couple of pics, meh, not too clear but what the hell.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 27, 2010)

Sooo I've been reading but when does the get big part start? 



I'm playing man! Shit's looking good. (Except for the shot where you're holding your little almonds.) Keep it going bro.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Sooo I've been reading but when does the get big part start?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing man! Shit's looking good. (Except for the shot where you're holding your little almonds.) Keep it going bro.


 
sounds like you were zooming in to check out my junk


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice wheels


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> sounds like you were zooming in to check out my junk


 

I'll post up some leg shots for you in my log so you can return the favor.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2010)

*Week 10: 235lbs (+24lbs)*

*Goal: 245-250lbs
*
Weight is starting to take off with the added test (1,000mg) - feel like Im hitting the limit on how much I can eat, Im constantly hungry, constantly full. Constantly shitting. Going to start taking milk-whey-EVOO shakes to drink through the night. GHRP-6 will be looked at next week to increase appetite.

Workouts are short and intense - 35-50min tops before I run out of energy. Strength still increasing, but stamina pretty low. Im a heaving ball of fkg jerkedness 

Getting waves of euphoria during the day, constant pumps, random boners - it's like 1,000g test is a magic number. Knee joints are starting to ache a little. Sensitive nips, but no real problems.

Sleep getting managed by Sleep-inducing peptide, its a nice non-pharmaceutical option that appears to be working.

Im actually a little apprehensive about hitting the dbols in a few weeks - the high-dose test may be enough fun for theCaptn', I still got to maintain my shit at work etc - as it is Im sweating like a hooded rapist in air-conditioned offices . . wtf??


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 31, 2010)

So how different is your body reacting to a 1000mg compared to say 500mg ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> So how different is your body reacting to a 1000mg compared to say 500mg ?


 
I dont really notice 500-600mg. 800 was good. This is the major difference btw 800-1,000mg:



> Getting waves of euphoria during the day, constant pumps, random boners - it's like 1,000g test is a magic number. Knee joints are starting to ache a little. Sensitive nips, but no real problems.



Maybe a jump in size and appetite as well. Im def. starting to hold more water.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 31, 2010)

I just switched to from test E to sust was thinking of upping to dose to 750mg+ instead of 500mg.

Most say not to as it will cause nothing but more sides.

Got 3 bottles of sust and 1 month left of my last cycle before going off to the Commando's. Thinking why not use it


----------



## GMO (Dec 31, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> I just switched to from test E to sust was thinking of upping to dose to 750mg+ instead of 500mg.
> 
> Most say not to as it will cause nothing but more sides.
> 
> Got 3 bottles of sust and 1 month left of my last cycle before going off to the Commando's. Thinking why not use it



Why let good gear go to waste?  I would use it.  If not, I'd be happy to take it off your hands


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 31, 2010)

GMO said:


> Why let good gear go to waste?  I would use it.  If not, I'd be happy to take it off your hands



If i don't you can have it.
But you paying for P&P


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 31, 2010)

I may follow you lead and ramp my test E from 750-1000. They accidentally sent me an extra vial so I figure why not? 

Looking good Captn!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> I just switched to from test E to sust was thinking of upping to dose to 750mg+ instead of 500mg.
> 
> Most say not to as it will cause nothing but more sides.
> 
> Got 3 bottles of sust and 1 month left of my last cycle before going off to the Commando's. Thinking why not use it


 
I would dose 3mls E5-7D  - allow the multi-esters to have a cascade effect while maximising the effects of the short esters. A little unconventional maybe.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought there was going to be some big getting on here...


Guess not 

-T


----------



## bmw (Dec 31, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> I may follow you lead and ramp my test E from 750-1000. They accidentally sent me an extra vial so I figure why not?
> 
> Looking good Captn!!!



shoot that shit 1ml EOD.  Next cycle you can do it ED.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2011)

*Week 11: 240lbs (+29lbs)*

*Goal: 245-250lbs*

Weight is going ballistic, not feeling too comfortable. Pumps are hideous, strength is off the charts. Weezing like an asthmatic jew.

I am carrying a lot more water, but no estro issues. Ancillaries: 25mg aromasin ED, 0.5g cabergoline, 60mg tadifil - upping to 75mg to bring BP under control a little moar.

Im not upping any doses unless things even out a little.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> *Week 11: 240lbs (+29lbs)*
> 
> *Goal: 245-250lbs*
> 
> ...



Fucking Hell 29lb on week 11.

I am on week 11 and only up 12lb.

Keep it up !


----------



## BigBird (Jan 3, 2011)

Captn', when are you gonna start working out?  You're looking weak and feeble.  Very small.  Zero gains.  
j/k - you've made good progress to say the least.  How much time off will you have before your next cycle?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2011)

I will cruise for a good 10-12 weeks . . I think my body is going to need it


----------



## BigBird (Jan 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I will cruise for a good 10-12 weeks . . I think my body is going to need it


 
Cruising around 250mph/mg test?  Any orals on cruise or no?  I guess it wouldn't be a cruise then, eh?  I don't really wanna come off completely either.  Cruising will be considered "time off" for me.  Cruise to start around March and last a good 8-10 weeks and then lift-off again for Summertime.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I will cruise for a good 10-12 weeks . . I think my body is going to need it


 what are your current doses?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> what are your current doses?


 
1,000mg tc, 400mg tren e 

I have another week of the same test dose before ramping up to 1,200mg.

 . .today things have levelled out a little, I feel a little more in control of my shit. 

I have to pin tommorrow though, may switch to EOD pinning to keep things a little more even? What you think Heavy?

 Actually counting back, I am week 9 not week 11


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 1,000mg tc, 400mg tren e
> 
> I have another week of the same test dose before ramping up to 1,200mg.
> 
> ...


 
Add in some BA intra-anally and that should make a world of difference.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 1,000mg tc, 400mg tren e
> 
> I have another week of the same test dose before ramping up to 1,200mg.
> 
> ...


 Tren whacks me out no matter how frequent I pin. I have done it every day and I am still very ramped up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Tren whacks me out no matter how frequent I pin. I have done it every day and I am still very ramped up.


 
I was talking about the test . . getting 500mg hits is kinda intense


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I was talking about the test . . getting 500mg hits is kinda intense


 500mg T at once doesn't bother me but at some point I would pin 3 times weekly.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 500mg T at once doesn't bother me but at some point I would pin 3 times weekly.


 
IDK if its the T or combo with the tren . . anyway, when I hit 1,200 I'll split it 400 T,Th,S.

GYCH~!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)

*Week 11: 243?lbs (+32?lbs)*

*Goal: 245-250lbs*

This is the real week 11. 

I smashed the gym 3 days in a row. I could barely walk or even drive after Fri's session. Tris were still smashed from the day before, so after a heavy set of DB presses did a lot of cable work. 

So after 3 days off after a weekend of furious eating . . and AP  I should be up a few pounds. I have one business shirt that fits, waist has blown out to 35". Wheels are fkg granite.

I got 2 weeks of tren left, looking fwd to finishing that off to be honest. Fun ride, but sides are wearing me down, maybe in part its all this additional weight.

So upcoming test dosage: 1,200g/wk. This is where the *Magic* begins - hope that doesnt mean a fkg heart attack  

Dose will be split into 3 days a week: Mon - Wed - Fri. 

Im going to really have to focus on eating over the next few weeks - I honestly dont know how much more weight I can gain and comfortably carry. But, worth a shot 

jfc, the thought of backend dbols at this size is still scaring the shit out of me!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 10, 2011)

243 and a 35" waist? I'd take that! lol

I'm curious to see what the 1200mg of test is like.


----------



## Hendog (Jan 10, 2011)

I just read this thread for the first time... fucking hilarious!

I too LOVE 1g of test ew.  And I too can only tolerate Tren (mine is always Tren A) for about 8 weeks.

You have plenty of room for more size.  Don't be shy with the Dbol.  Also, you are starting to hold alot more water.  You may want to consider moving up to a stronger AI.  Arimidex or Letro maybe???  Other opinions?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> *Week 11: 243?lbs (+32?lbs)*
> 
> *Goal: 245-250lbs*
> 
> ...


 Looking good! Keep the pedal to the metal...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Donkey Raping Shit Eater



Or dog!

theCaptn'==><==DarkHorse's dog


----------



## Hell (Jan 11, 2011)

Hell yea man....Looks like your killing it!!


----------



## TwisT (Jan 11, 2011)

Still not bigdom in my book.... the homosexual bigdom minimum is 251lbs.



Not desirable either.

Sorry
-T


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking good......Keep at it!


----------



## weldingman (Jan 11, 2011)

Pin some of that chit in your tries while ur at it, lmao


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)

weldingman said:


> Pin some of that chit in your tries while ur at it, lmao


 
too true , ,  tri's are shitty small


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2011)

*Final Review*

*Week 13: 244lbs *(+35lbs) 
*Goal: 245-250lbs*

Finished the tren back in week 11 - that was more than enough for me. 
Kept running the test, last 2 weeks 1200 and 1500mg - BP under control: resting 130/79. 

Little niggles such as knees, lower back, forearms started restricting workout.

Workout format moved to supersets and higher volume. However, it got to the point where quality of WO was still diminishing. No point running those dosages under such conditions.

Personally I loved the higher dosed test, but I think my body will only handle 8-10 weeks of heavy poundage. Going fwd, thats going to be the length of future blasts.

You can see below Ive added a moderate amount of BF - maybe 16-18%?to be expected, it's just on the border of my comfort zone. The tren definately help me keep leaner though - it wasnt until the later part of the cycle that the BF really jumped. Not that I give a fuck . . developed some quality LBM, a solid base to build off again mid year.

Im hitting the test undecanoate - 600mg E2W. Nice not to pin every week for a change. Going to run maintenence cals, revert back to paleo if possible. Start a little cardio - for fitness' sake at least!.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice work Captn'.  Are you comnig completely off or is the 600mg E2W on the Test UD going to be considered your cruise?  

I've been blasting for over 12 weeks and can't stop.  Finished the dbol and now about to start 6 weeks of Dbol.  750mg Test EW and 600mg EQ.  Plus, Anavar and Test and more EQ for late Spring/Aummer.  I know I know - I gotta slow down at some point, maybe just keep blasting until summer is over?  Who knows.  Pedal to the metal and lovin it.  I won't touch the Tren until I'm off for a few months.  Have to slow down and cruise at some point.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 31, 2011)

Good job, now you know how to structure future courses and training, blast and cruise style. Sounds like 10 weeks is your limit.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking good aussie thunder

-T


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Did the get big already happen or did I miss it?


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2011)

jesus you ballooned up capt!


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 31, 2011)

So, I must say the photos are just getting better and better.

I love your modesty...whatcha hiding Captn' hmmm 3rd and 4 th pix.


Thanks for the pix~!


----------



## teepee (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought this was about getting big

Step out of your Zumba class and hit the weights son.


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2011)

oh shit!


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> oh shit!


 



lovin it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2011)

teepee said:


> I thought this was about getting big
> 
> Step out of your Zumba class and hit the weights son.


 
I will go to any length to fuck a Zumba Instructor  . . . Right Nightowl?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I will go to any length to fuck a Zumba Instructor . . . Right Nightowl?


 
actually, there's usually a class on at the gym - me and the boys have a perve-off btw sets. JFC, some of the chicks are 250+


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2011)

I havent done a drop of cardio since forever. id probably collapse into a sweaty, oily heap of my own urine and stool.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I havent done a drop of cardio since forever. id probably collapse into a sweaty, oily heap of my own urine and stool.



Me too.  I need a cardio intervention.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 31, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> actually, there's usually a class on at the gym - me and the boys have a perve-off btw sets. JFC, some of the chicks are 250+



Well now that you are 250+ that should be right in your wheelhouse.


----------



## teepee (Jan 31, 2011)

What's cardio?

The zumba chick at my gym is the most gorgeous Asian ever.

I'm not looking forward to the random steroid boners again when I stare got really embarrassing last time


----------



## TwisT (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, you have received 1559546 reputation points from theCaptn'.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
what? No fag comments???? 

Regards,
theCaptn'






Fag.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2011)

teepee said:


> What's cardio?
> 
> The zumba chick at my gym is the most gorgeous Asian ever.
> 
> I'm not looking forward to the random steroid boners again when I stare got really embarrassing last time


 

we got this Brazilian - JFC the tanneded bootay, accent, moves . .


----------



## BigBird (Feb 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> actually, there's usually a class on at the gym - me and the boys have a perve-off btw sets. JFC, some of the chicks are 250+


 
aka Heifers.  These are the kind that load up on the free pizza offered the first monday of every month at Planet Fitness.


----------



## teepee (Feb 1, 2011)

BigBird said:


> aka Heifers.  These are the kind that load up on the free pizza offered the first monday of every month at Planet Fitness.



WHAT???? what kind of gym would give out pizza?!? Lmao

And I'd sit thru a Zumba to stare at some ass if the music wasn't so bad lol


----------



## BigBird (Feb 1, 2011)

teepee said:


> WHAT???? what kind of gym would give out pizza?!? Lmao
> 
> And I'd sit thru a Zumba to stare at some ass if the music wasn't so bad lol


 
Exactly, a bootleg "Judgement Free" zone like PF gives out free pizza 1st Monday every month.  You should see it - it's quite a spectacle.  Kind of like jackals and vultures convening on a carcass on National Geographic TV!

Not to mention all the pizza eaters have a BF not less than 20-25%.  It makes me laugh (and cry).  If you try to hard, PF will judge you - yet they proclaim to be the No Judgement Zone.


----------



## teepee (Feb 1, 2011)

That's ridiculous. When I'm on cycle I only go to Golds for that same reason - anywhere else if you're jacked its because you're on gear according to them. All the sudden I'm a scumbag for gaining muscle but its ok to do a few crunches and spend the rest of the the time smokin cigarettes and drinking shakes while guys like us bust our asse to get big.

Oh wait I forgot,   we don't have to work out because gear does all the work for us


----------



## XYZ (Feb 1, 2011)

Looking Good!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 1, 2011)

Looking huge Captn.  What's this I hear about Zumba?  Say it ain't so your jerkedness!


----------



## all4show (Feb 2, 2011)

Capt, 

Thank you for all the posting and cycle expereice.  

I think you could have done that without any drugs.  I went from 203 to 233 in 3 months.  I went on an 8000 cal diet.  I gained some fat but not that much.  I am interested in you can maintain 240 to 250 and then try to get lean with a cycle.  I have always held the adage, I can be big or lean just not at the same time.  Unless you are getting a little help, of coarse.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 2, 2011)

why dont you take off that black diper and show us what you mean by getting your big on...

btw, 


> You can see below Ive added a moderate amount of BF



yeah. from the time you took your forum pic to the last pics you look slightly softer. can trim a few lbs off that and you'll be lookin semi pro man


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2011)

all4show said:


> Capt,  I think you could have done that without any drugs.    .


 
 . . .  no fun in that 



all4show said:


> , I can be big or lean just not at the same time.  .


 
 . . werd, same issue. Moar drugs?


----------



## all4show (Feb 2, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . .  no fun in that
> 
> 
> 
> . . werd, same issue. Moar drugs?



I am closer to your ending size at 6' 1" 255 to 260, I but would kill to do a cycle where I gained no weight and lost no muscle, just cut body fat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2011)

all4show said:


> I am closer to your ending size at 6' 1" 255 to 260, I but would kill to do a cycle where I gained no weight and lost no muscle, just cut body fat.


 
test + tren


----------



## all4show (Feb 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> test + tren



I know...I know.....

I have an order sitting at Naps ready to go.   Still deciding

Week 1-13 750mg week Test E
Week 1 to 10 400mg week Tren E
First 20 days - 50 mg of Dianobol 
Last 20 days - 50 mg day of Winstrol

This add up to:
4 vials of Test
2 viles of tren E
1 bottle of Dianobol
1 bottle of Winstrol

6'1" 260lbs 45 years old.  Lifting since I was 13.  Tried about 3 cycles of good prohormone and 3 cycles of steriods, but never a good amount and never with really good stuff.  

What ya think.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 3, 2011)

Im going to do the same thing in the spring. ^


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

all4show said:


> I know...I know.....
> 
> I have an order sitting at Naps ready to go. Still deciding
> 
> ...


 
although diet is the key, thats not what I'd call a cutting cycle.

maybe post it up in the Anabolic section, there are plenty of Gears Advisors (Heavy, Vic, CT, TwisT etc) who will help you out


----------



## all4show (Feb 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> although diet is the key, thats not what I'd call a cutting cycle.
> 
> maybe post it up in the Anabolic section, there are plenty of Gears Advisors (Heavy, Vic, CT, TwisT etc) who will help you out



Thanks I will do.


----------

